# [SOLVED] [KDE] Autostart - problem z usnieciem aplikacji

## soban_

Mam dosyc nie typowa sytulacje z autostartem, mianowicie nie moge usunac z niego 2 aplikacji wicd-clinet (net-misc/wicd-1.7.0) i guake (x11-terms/guake-0.4.1). Zapamietywanie sesji w systemie jest wylaczone - ustawilem tak, aby uruchamial pusta sesje. W folderze /home/soban/.kde4/Autostart nie ma zadnego skryptu. W ustawieniach systemowych mimo ze mam:

 *Quote:*   

> Compiz Fusion Icon
> 
> knetworkmanager
> 
> krandrtray
> ...

 

To domyslnie startuja mi te 2 wyzej wymienione aplikacje. Usuniecie ich i ponowne zainstalownie nic nie dalo, ustawilem tez zapamietywanie sesji - jednak efekt jest taki sam. Czy ma ktos jakis pomysl, co zrobic - aby te dwie aplikacje nie startowaly mi domyslnie wraz z startem KDE?

----------

## c2p

Bo to startuje z /etc/xdg/autostart/.

----------

## soban_

Z guake rzeczywiscie pomoglo, jednak z wicd problem nadal jest.

----------

## c2p

```
rm $(kde4-config --prefix)/share/autostart/wicd-tray.desktop
```

----------

## soban_

Faktycznie pomoglo, problem rozwiazany. Dziekuje Ci @c2p za pomoc :-).

----------

